
Suspect shot, in custody at LAX after TSA agent fired upon - JonSkeptic
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/01/us/lax-gunfire/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
======
saraid216
This is slightly off-kilter, but,

Can anyone who was there verify the "stampede" or "mayhem"? I'm really curious
about the actual truth of how crowds of people react to imminent danger; I
keep hearing one thing about how people go nuts and another about how this is
completely untrue.

~~~
enobrev
I haven't found very much for verification overall, but this Fox Sports
columnist seems to have been tweeting live from within.
[https://twitter.com/foxsportsreiter](https://twitter.com/foxsportsreiter)

~~~
saraid216
Yeah, the problem with the theory is that media personalities are specifically
problematic. =/

------
ChuckMcM
I still wish people would not refer to TSA employees as "officers", they don't
have peace officer status they don't have any law enforcement training. Call
them employees.

[1] [http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/house/198357-house-
gop...](http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/house/198357-house-gop-looks-to-
strip-tsa-screeners-of-officer-title)

------
joshstrange
My google-fu (or maybe just my patience) doesn't seem to be good enough to
find it but does anyone know where one might find a list of all incidents of
this type? As in all airport shootings?

